# Just some questions about cannabutter



## starryskais (Mar 12, 2013)

I have this really amazing appliance called a Thermomix. It's like a blender that can also heat food to a specific temperature. I can choose from any temperature between 50 and 110 degrees celcius, in increments of 10 degrees.
I've been reading a bit of stuff on making cannabutter, but I'm not really sure what would be the best option. There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk on specific temperatures. I'm not sure whether it would be best to keep the cannabutter cooking gently at 90 degrees for a long time, or have it boiling strongly at 110 for a short time.

I'm planning on using these amounts:


7g of nice quality buds


100g of butter


100-200ml of water (not sure exactly how much I should use)

And I'm hoping to make enough treats for 4-6 people.

What would be the best temperature and time to have that cooking at?

I'm thinking of using my cannabutter to make a butter-cream icing, and making macarons. This way I don't have to worry about burning the butter during cooking. I've read some stuff that says too much sugar can ruin the effects, is that true?

I'm a bit new to all of this (so far I've only just smoked what friends have handed me in a pipe) so I'm not too sure on how to go about it. Any help would be really appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 12, 2013)

IMO It's a waste to do a batch of anything smaller than like 500 grams of butter to at least 1 ounce of bud. Bear in mind there will be some wastage and its a painfully long process to do right. Its better to do a big batch and then just freeze the rest.
However if you really have to use so little id just do it in a water bath at like 70C-80C with the butter and the bud inside a jar in the water bath. Keep it like that for 8 hours then strain. The butter will make anything you cook with taste and smell a hell of a lot like weed, some people cant hack it i like it. 
Also you want to choose a recipe that can cook on an extremely low heat. I cook my brownies at like 120C-130C takes 1h30m to cook but by god they make you weld to whatever object your ass is on.
here's my brownies recipe (easy and tasty as hell):

Beat 4 eggs with 350 grams of sugar and a tad of vanilla essence and salt. Melt 200g of at least 60% dark chocolate with 200g of cannabutter in a water bath. Mix the chocbutter mix with the egg sugar mix and stir well add 200g of flour and stir even better. In the oven like i said above.

Seriously easy seriously tasty will give you at least 12 pretty massive slices, if the butter is made with good bud and strong one slice will absolutely annihilate you. Once i gave a slice to some friends who just smoke creamy hash with tobacco (light weights) a slice it was shared between 3 people and it was the most stoned they'd ever been.


----------



## kck241 (Dec 3, 2015)

Have 


starryskais said:


> I have this really amazing appliance called a Thermomix. It's like a blender that can also heat food to a specific temperature. I can choose from any temperature between 50 and 110 degrees celcius, in increments of 10 degrees.
> I've been reading a bit of stuff on making cannabutter, but I'm not really sure what would be the best option. There doesn't seem to be a lot of talk on specific temperatures. I'm not sure whether it would be best to keep the cannabutter cooking gently at 90 degrees for a long time, or have it boiling strongly at 110 for a short time.
> 
> I'm planning on using these amounts:
> ...


----------



## kck241 (Dec 3, 2015)

Heya, have u had any luck finding a recipie, ingredients, temp and how long in thermomix??


----------



## amcken3 (Apr 24, 2016)

I would LOVE to have a recipe using the Thermomix to make the cannabis oil (Rick SImpson OIl). Does anyone have one? PLEASE reply.


----------



## Amberambles (Oct 3, 2017)

I make canna-coconut oil in my thermi.
1cup coconut oil
3.5grams medium grind and pre carbed buds (grind and place on tray in warm in oven at 75°c for approx half an hour)

Pre heat coconut oil to 100°c in Thermomix, then add weed. Cook at 90° for 5hrs. Strain into jar.
Then I make brownies (recipe below) in thermi, using all of the coconut oil. For me I cut the brownie into 12 even pieces, they have a strong effect on me. Highly recommended having half a piece in the first instance. You can just soak normal dates instead of majool


----------



## Mellimoo555 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello, these sound fab, what speed on your thermo did you have it on?
Thanks
Mel


----------



## Luni148 (May 15, 2020)

Hi! What's the speed for cooking the butter?


----------



## Haha49 (May 21, 2020)

Ok take the weed bake it in the oven to decarb it look up decarbing weed for time and temperature. Then use a double boiler can be a bowel in a pot with water heat it up so the butter just melts add 1 cup of water dump it in. Add your weed that's been baked for around 45 minutes throw it in. Mix it in the bitter let it simmer ie low temp for a few hours. Mix it every so often.

Then you take another bowel or container put cheese cloth over it and dump it into the container. Squeeze the cheese cloth to get the rest out careful it's hot. Then stick in in the fridge over night. Then poke it with a knife and drain the water that's under the butter off.

I do 2 cups of butter 1 cup of water 7 to 16 grams of weed. People saying more are nuts and want really strong stuff. Then I bake cookies with it and end up with 24 of them and I eat 1-2 cookies and wait 45 minutes.

I also use my vaped weed to make it as well. You vape it save the brown vaped weed then add 3 times the amount and I also decarb it in the oven and you get a second use out of it.


The longer you leave it in the butter the stronger it gets the key is 1 to 2 hours to get the max out of it

Adding water is so you don't burn the butter


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

I'm launching both of these into a bag of these..my calculations come to 24 cookies at @ 40+ mg ea...I like that ratio


----------



## Thermygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

Amberambles said:


> I make canna-coconut oil in my thermi.
> 1cup coconut oil
> 3.5grams medium grind and pre carbed buds (grind and place on tray in warm in oven at 75°c for approx half an hour)
> 
> ...


Hi, I hope you dont mind me writing to you, I am new to this site, but was really glad to see some thermomix owners.
I have made Ghee using the thermo built in recipe, but i cook it on 70deg C & not 120 degC like thermy wants, ive followed the MBM recipe for butter & i only have leaf to play with at the moment, my last batch was really great. 
Can you tell me if there are any updates with other thermomix users to do other things, im wondering if i already have a magic Butter machine in the Thermomix, which would be great not to have to buy something else.
Also not sure how this even posts yet, so if ive done something wrong could you let me know please
Thanks for this recipe.
Bye for Now


----------

